# MFC advantages/disadvantages



## riley454

I need to buy a fax and scanner and want to know if all-in-one MFC (scan copy print fax) is the way to go. At the moment I only have a lexmark B&W/color cheapie printer and need to upgrade for business purposes but have a small budget. Fax and scan are mandatory. Is it better to have individual fax/scanner/printer or are MFC capable of providing the functions of each at a reasonable standard? And which brands are suitable on a low budget?

In Australia Lexmark, HP and Brother are marketed most in the 'low-end' but which ones are any good?


----------



## robina_80

mate go to Dells website and you can get a all in one printer 40-60 quid i think i know ive got one its wickid scanner printer copier fax


----------



## Praetor

advantage: all in  one
disadvatage: ink is stupidly expensive


----------

